

Deal of the Year: Architexa Toolsuite Made Free - sethrq
http://java.dzone.com/articles/architexa-toolsuite-made-free

======
vineet
I am the founder of Architexa, and have been pushing to make this happen for a
bit.

I am glad to have made this happen.

Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
jevinskie
Is the C++ beta available as a free trial as well? Also, how would I use
Architexa with my particular build system (a big mess of ant, cmake, etc)? A n
automatic tool like clang's scan-build would be lovely! Recreating the code
base as an Eclipse project would be a big hassle.

~~~
cjdentra
Deploying the C++ version is a lot of effort on our part. We would need to
configure it to your build settings and your environment - which are highly
variable in C++ environments. We don't want to provide a bad experience and
therefore can not yet make it free for C++ teams.

If you are interested we can make something work for your situation.

------
drewvolpe
Very cool. This is a great tool to understand for large codebases.

------
alok-g
See also: Structure101 by Headway software

<http://www.headwaysoftware.com/products/#/define>

PS: I am not associated with them in any way.

------
j_s
Can you point to where on the site the list of languages supported is
documented? Database-side SQL (stored procedures <-> dependencies) would be
awesome!

~~~
sethrq
Currently the tool only supports Java but are looking at supporting the C
family and more based on interest.

~~~
j_s
That's cool but I couldn't find this emphasized on the Architexa site
anywhere; it seems like a pretty key point to keep potential customers from
being disappointed as Architexa begins the 'free as in beer' marketing
campaign.

~~~
cjdentra
We thought we did a good job but obviously can do better! We're working on
making it more clear. Thanks for the heads-up.

------
cjdentra
Kudos to the tech team!

------
praveenhm
This is exciting. This is great tool

~~~
cjdentra
Thanks praveen!

